# BMW To Offer Model Updates For Autumn 2013



## Wagons_Rock (Jul 21, 2010)

Which of these will be available in US? Can't believe 335d Touring is coming our way.


----------



## jims2321 (Oct 3, 2010)

About time.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Wagons_Rock said:


> Which of these will be available in US? Can't believe 335d Touring is coming our way.


+1. With the 328d wagon already here, a 335i wagon would make more sense for the USA market (but won't come because of our very expensive per-model certification costs).


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

We are definitely not getting the 335d touring at this point in the US. Many of the specific models mentioned in this release from BMW are for Europe.


----------

